# 5 Tonne Sprinter No Alloy Wheels ????



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have just got my Rapido which is on a Sprinter base and it is a 5t unit, I asked for Alloy wheels and paid for them, unfortunately Rapido won't supply them as they say with a 5 Tonne unit it is inadvisable, I am sure I have seen units over 5 Tonne with alloy wheels, But whether they were Mercedes or not I cannot remember, does any body have any ideas?.

By the way it is twin rear wheels NOT tag axle.

:roll:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Les

My burstner 5T tag has alloys. No probs here at all. :? Mines on a fiat unfortunately  

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Stateside they run their big rigs of 85,000 lb. (40 ton) on Alcoa alloy wheels.

Ray.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I might be wrong but on chassis with double wheel the out side wheels are the same as the inside ones but reversed to keep the tyres apart, i don't think that any one makes a alloy wheel with such a deep dish, then again i could be wrong ( that'll be twice this year).

Dennis


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Try this company. I bought Alcoa alloys from them for my Burstner.

http://www.tyresave.co.uk/alloyvan.html

or this Company

http://www.tyreline.com/


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Les;

You could try Goldschmidt, they are motorhome suspension/wheel specialists and although I can't find anything in their catalogue if its possible i'm sure they would know where to get them from...

http://www.goldschmitt.de/img/katalogdownload/Goldschmitt-Katalog_2010_Web_EN.pdf

I had a query a while back and they responded well to email so worth a try...

http://www.goldschmitt.de/?page=kontakt-techmobil

If not, and its not specifically for weight saving have you thought about Euroliners?

http://www.wheeltrimshop.com/

Pete


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> I might be wrong but on chassis with double wheel the out side wheels are the same as the inside ones but reversed to keep the tyres apart, i don't think that any one makes a alloy wheel with such a deep dish, then again i could be wrong ( that'll be twice this year).


That was my thinking also Dennis, but I may be wrong also 8O 
I don't think I have ever seen a twin rear wheel set up with alloys.

Trevor


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We tried to get alloys for our twin wheel mercedes but could not find them. We went to euroliners and they look fine.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Having lost one of the Hymer plastic trims somewhere in France we went for the Euroliners and they are more firmly attached and look impressive. There is also much easier access to the tyre valves on the rear wheels. 
I can't imagine you have a weight issue on the 5 tonne merc, unless you carry a car in the garage!

P&L


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Had a look at the Concorde website in case we win the lottery and in their options only Alloy wheels to the front.

Joe


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I sent them an email as it was listed as an option on the 4.6 Tonne version, It appears that Mercedes do not recommend the use of alloy wheels on the rear axle on anything more than 4.6 Tonne so Rapido won't fit them, they say that it is possible to buy them but it voids any warranty on the axle.

So it looks like being the Euroliner.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Les,

If you look at page 86/87 of the Goldschmitt catalogue I linked to, they have a combination set for the new Iveco Daily chassis which comprises 2 x front GSM2 alloys and 2 x matching rear alloy caps, might be worth enquiring if they will fit yours.
Not cheap though 8O 

Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks mate I will contact them, I have had quite a bit of stuff off them in past and they are very good as well.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

It's definitely possible ST, and I' me sure you can source some from the suggested suppliers. But do not expect a great weight saving, as because they have to be made to the same load bearing capabilities of steel, they end up quite heavy.
They also "stick" together (and to steel hubs) badly and can be a chore to remove. I considered them, but stuck with Euroliners on my 6t Iveco.
Most F1/ sports related high profile trucks use them.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It's not for weight that I was wanting them merely for appearance and looking at the Euroliners I think they are more than good enough.


----------

